# Did I glue the ears correctly?



## Raven bauer (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi!

Would you guys mind taking a look at the pics and see if you think I did the ears correctly? I used the pipe insulation foam and tear mender cement. The ears are not going straight up and I wonder if I should have inserted the foam deeper into his ears?

Thanks for your help!

A


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks young to be taping


----------



## Raven bauer (Feb 7, 2013)

Mrs.P said:


> Looks young to be taping


 
Thank you for your comment, but it has absolutely nothing at all to do with what I was asking.
However, if are curious how old my dog is you can certainly ask. Maybe then you should mention your opinion as it may add some value to this thread.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Raven bauer said:


> Thank you for your comment, but it has absolutely nothing at all to do with what I was asking.
> However, if are curious how old my dog is you can certainly ask. Maybe then you should mention your opinion as it may add some value to this thread.


You're welcome. 

If your pup is still teething -timing is a variable you must consider to "tape correctly".


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Aren't you making friends quickly....that kind of attitude here will not get you much help or advice.


----------



## Raven bauer (Feb 7, 2013)

Saphire said:


> Aren't you making friends quickly....that kind of attitude here will not get you much help or advice.


 
Attitude??

I asked a very simple question and an uneducated comment was made that has absolutely nothing to do with my original question.

Did I ask whether or not I should tape or not?

Was I asked how old the dog is or if he is still teething? Have I taken all of this in consideration already maybe?


----------



## Raven bauer (Feb 7, 2013)

Mrs.P said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> If your pup is still teething -timing is a variable you must consider to "tape correctly".


Please re-read my original post. I did not ask whether or not I should be taping or not. I also did not ask about the timing.

My question is and was very simple: Did I tape correctly?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

maybe you should do a search of the internet for your question. I have no idea why anyone would do that to their dog, but instead of insulting people here do a google search.....


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Based on your signature your pup was born 1/20 4 months just shy of 5 months? -looks young as well. 

Sorry you can't get the responses you want on a semi-public forum.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Raven bauer- I don't have experience taping ears. Hers's a link from Leerburg that may help. 

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

You didn't tape the ears. If you're gonna be so snarky at least get it right. Are you actually a troll?


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs.P said:


> Based on your signature your pup was born 1/20 4 months just shy of 5 months? -looks young as well.
> 
> Sorry you can't get the responses you want on a semi-public forum.


Based on a previous post the puppy is only 4 months old, born feb. 3rd. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Raven Bauer, I've moved this question to the right section of the forum so you can see other pups/photos same age to compare

What does your breeder recommend? Are the littermates ears up too?


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

OUbrat79 said:


> Based on a previous post the puppy is only 4 months old, born feb. 3rd.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was going based off of signature and looks but now it's gone lol strange hrm!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kjdreyer said:


> You didn't tape the ears. If you're gonna be so snarky at least get it right. Are you actually a troll?


If you can enlarge the teeny thumbnails you can see the forms are 'taped' in the ears.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Courtney said:


> Hi Raven bauer- I don't have experience taping ears. Hers's a link from Leerburg that may help.
> 
> Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears



Raven Bauer, Courtney posted a great link for you to look at.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> If you can enlarge the teeny thumbnails you can see the forms are 'taped' in the ears.


Oh, I thought he said glued with tear mender cement, my bad. You are a kinder gentler soul than I am, Maggie Rose, thank you!


----------

